# App for iTouch



## Boston_bill (Jul 23, 2009)

Just bought an iTouch the other day and I downloaded the SiriusXM app.
I had to upgrade to an online account which was fine. WIll there be an additional charge from iTunes ot am I good since subscribe to XM?


----------

